# Why is it that the sec schedules....



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Cupcake teams this time of year, FSU and Clemson to while every other conference is playing conference teams?https://www.foxsports.com/college-football/schedule?group=19


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Click on the conference icon to check out the other conference schedules


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2017)

Why does your conference schedule cupcake teams to start the season? You played Oklahoma in the 2nd game and got spanked.. Indiana, Army, UNLV & Maryland?? Come on.. Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

So they can rest up players before their big rivalry games. These teams know they must perform well as those games usually carry playoff implications.


Whereas tOsu doesn't have to perform as well because their playoff spot has been given to them before the season starts...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whereas tOsu doesn't have to perform as well because their playoff spot has been given to them before the season starts...



Yep! You hit the nail on the head. The don't even need to win their conference to be picked.. Pretty Pathetic..


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2017)

that covers it.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 16, 2017)

Well there ya go


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2017)

Alabama v Auburn is just a run of the mill game?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why does your conference schedule cupcake teams to start the season? You played Oklahoma in the 2nd game and got spanked.. Indiana, Army, UNLV & Maryland?? Come on.. Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones..



Typical slayer response. You can't answer the question I asked so you spin it to fit your narrative. 2 of those teams are conference teams. And the other 2 are FBS schools. Big 10 doesn't play fcs cupcakes unlike the sec. we have to play 9 conference teams so naturally there's going to be a couple bad teams in every conference. Tosu plays home and home series with big schools EVERY year. Last year we beat Oklahoma in Norman and made the playoffs. This year they came into Columbus and beat us and will make the playoff if they win out


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Here's another link for you slayer. After auburn plays ULM this week they'll drop out of the top 10.  https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Alabama plays  a big  nonconference team most years but it's always at home they NEVER travel to an FBS out of conference game. This is the first year I remember Georgia traveling to a big nonconference game


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama v Auburn is just a run of the mill game?



That's next week boss. They play ULM this week


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep! You hit the nail on the head. The don't even need to win their conference to be picked.. Pretty Pathetic..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama v Auburn is just a run of the mill game?



the bama and auburn games this week are nothing more than a bye week for each team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Here's another link for you slayer. After auburn plays ULM this week they'll drop out of the top 10.  https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other



Maybe drop out of the top 10 in that stupid poll. They won't drop by the CFP team or in the AP or coaches.. 

Troll along little Buckeye..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Typical slayer response. You can't answer the question I asked so you spin it to fit your narrative. 2 of those teams are conference teams. And the other 2 are FBS schools. Big 10 doesn't play fcs cupcakes unlike the sec. we have to play 9 conference teams so naturally there's going to be a couple bad teams in every conference. Tosu plays home and home series with big schools EVERY year. Last year we beat Oklahoma in Norman and made the playoffs. This year they came into Columbus and beat us and will make the playoff if they win out



Spin it to fit my narrative? 

No, it's called firing back at a poor attempt of trolling..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Whereas tOsu doesn't have to perform as well because their playoff spot has been given to them before the season starts...



Not to mention most of the teams they play are cupcakes to begin with.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Not to mention most of the teams they play are cupcakes to begin with.



Oh please. When was the last time an sec team played in Norman Oklahoma? The big house in Ann Arbor? The shoe in Columbus? OSU will come to your town to play as long as you come to our town.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe drop out of the top 10 in that stupid poll. They won't drop by the CFP team or in the AP or coaches..
> 
> Troll along little Buckeye..



Sure they will. Do you even understand the criteria that goes into picking the 4 best teams for the playoff? I don't need to troll you. I can catch you in a gill net


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

Woooooooo!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2017)

OSU is 5-11-1 against the SEC. 0-2 against Florida, 0-1 against Georgia, and heck, even 0-2 against South Carolina. Now explain to us why your worried about where we play. While OSU has been good during the Urban years, historically y'all don't want to mess with an SEC schedule.
Oh, and most of those SEC wins y'all have were againt Mizzou and aTm before they joined the SEC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Alabama plays  a big  nonconference team most years but it's always at home they NEVER travel to an FBS out of conference game. This is the first year I remember Georgia traveling to a big nonconference game



Neutral sites in Atlanta and Jerryworld are home games? What about the Penn State home and away series a few years ago? 
SEC Commish Silva and Saban were outvoted twice on making the conference schedule 9 games. The mandate last year( I think) was that the SEC would have 8 conference opponents, 1 power 5 conference opponent, and then 3 teams of choice. In Bama's case two of those 3 are nearly always FBS teams( Colorado State and Fresno State this year). Yes, the Tide usually plays an FCS school in game 11, mainly due to the LSU( always game 8), one of the Missy schools, and Auburn games being so exhausting to round out the season. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Neutral sites in Atlanta and Jerryworld are home games? What about the Penn State home and away series a few years ago?
> SEC Commish Silva and Saban were outvoted twice on making the conference schedule 9 games. The mandate last year( I think) was that the SEC would have 8 conference opponents, 1 power 5 conference opponent, and then 3 teams of choice. In Bama's case two of those 3 are nearly always FBS teams( Colorado State and Fresno State this year). Yes, the Tide usually plays an FCS school in game 11, mainly due to the LSU( always game 8), one of the Missy schools, and Auburn games being so exhausting to round out the season. And play at least 9 conference games
> Just my thoughts.



FINALLY. An intelligent reply. If sec teams are to stay relevant they need to schedule Conference opponents at the end of the year. Not cupcakes


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> OSU is 5-11-1 against the SEC. 0-2 against Florida, 0-1 against Georgia, and heck, even 0-2 against South Carolina. Now explain to us why your worried about where we play. While OSU has been good during the Urban years, historically y'all don't want to mess with an SEC schedule.
> Oh, and most of those SEC wins y'all have were againt Mizzou and aTm before they joined the SEC.



Oh my. Your still living in the past. It's 2017


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2017)

spotandstalk said:


> woooooooo!!



ikr


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Oh my. Your still living in the past. It's 2017



And it's still the current record


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Not to mention most of the teams they play are cupcakes to begin with.



Congrats on that fine 9 pt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Alabama plays  a big  nonconference team most years but it's always at home they NEVER travel to an FBS out of conference game. This is the first year I remember Georgia traveling to a big nonconference game



We've went on the road the last few years and played Oklahoma State, Arizona State, Colorado, and Notre Dame this year. I would like to see us travel more to play some of the big name schools. Our fans are awesome, and they'll be there to support the Dawgs where ever they go!

We were trying to get a home and home with The Ohio State university, but y'all backed out. Remember? http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...eyes-cancel-georgia-bulldogs-home-home-series


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2017)

And Kentucky ain't a cupcake. They would thump OSU.


----------



## across the river (Nov 16, 2017)

The real answer is because several of the SEC and ACC teams play rivalry games against teams that are out of conference, i.e.   Clemson/ SC, Georgia/ GT, Kentucky/ Louisville.  In order to do that, they have to start the ACC/SEC schedule by the third week to get 8 conference games an a bye in an allow those teams to play the rivalry game on the traditional weekend after Thanksgiving(13th week). You also have  Alabama/Auburn, Vandy/Tenn, Ole Miss/ Miss St., NC/NCST, etc. that are all in conference rivalries they also play on the last weekend.   In order to do that, those teams have to schedule an out of conference game on the 12th week.   There is no real way to schedule a power 5 team that week, as they are all playing conference games, so they end up getting small schools.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2017)

across the river said:


> The real answer is because several of the SEC and ACC teams play rivalry games against each other that are out of conference while others play rivalry games in conference, i.e.   Clemson/ SC, Georgia/ GT, Kentucky/ Louisville.  In order to do that, they have to start the ACC/SEC schedule by the third week to get 8 conference games an a bye in an allow those teams to play the rivalry game on the traditional weekend after Thanksgiving(13th week).   Alabama/Auburn, Vandy/Tenn, Ole Miss/ Miss St., NC/NCST, etc.   are all in conference rivalries they also play on the last weekend.   In order to do that, those teams have to schedule an out of conference game on that week.   There is no real way to schedule a power 5 team that week, as they are all playing conference games, so they end up getting small schools.


Add Florida/FSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Add Florida/FSU.



I can't wait to see those 2 prolific offenses go head to head.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't wait to see those 2 prolific offenses go head to head.



.......................


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 16, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Add Florida/FSU.



That should be quite the pillow fight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

At least we beat Syracuse


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> That should be quite the pillow fight.



Yup! A real slobber without the knocker. Already bought plenty of snacks and fired up to watch this one.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

across the river said:


> The real answer is because several of the SEC and ACC teams play rivalry games against teams that are out of conference, i.e.   Clemson/ SC, Georgia/ GT, Kentucky/ Louisville.  In order to do that, they have to start the ACC/SEC schedule by the third week to get 8 conference games an a bye in an allow those teams to play the rivalry game on the traditional weekend after Thanksgiving(13th week). You also have  Alabama/Auburn, Vandy/Tenn, Ole Miss/ Miss St., NC/NCST, etc. that are all in conference rivalries they also play on the last weekend.   In order to do that, those teams have to schedule an out of conference game on the 12th week.   There is no real way to schedule a power 5 team that week, as they are all playing conference games, so they end up getting small schools.



Why not play a 9th in conference game like everybody else.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2017)

You'll never win this argument Guth,SEC is way down this year but in the past playing 8 SEC teams is like anyone else playing 10 in theirs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least we beat Syracuse


----------



## across the river (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Why not play a 9th in conference game like everybody else.



I'm not the head of either conference, but it wouldn't make sense for the ACC to do it.  They not have the Notre Dame wrap around deal, so they are going to play 9 conference games and has some teams forced to play Notre Dame, and still have to start conference games by the 3rd week.   The SEC doesn't do it, because again, still have to start the conference schedule by the third week. PAC twelve, BIG 10, BG 12, doesn't have to do that because the last week can still be in conference for all.  They can open with a big game the first week, and then have two cupcakes before conference games start, i.e your boys.   They aren't going to play a big game, then two weeks later start conference games.   Ohio State doesn't do that either.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Why not play a 9th in conference game like everybody else.



The SEC has been playing a conference championship game since 1992, 20 years before the big 10 caught on. 

We all know the SEC is considered the top conference just based on all the others comparing themselves and attacking us. It's all good


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

across the river said:


> I'm not the head of either conference, but it wouldn't make sense for the ACC to do it.  They not have the Notre Dame wrap around deal, so they are going to play 9 conference games and has some teams forced to play Notre Dame, and still have to start conference games by the 3rd week.   The SEC doesn't do it, because again, still have to start the conference schedule by the third week. PAC twelve, BIG 10, BG 12, doesn't have to do that because the last week can still be in conference for all.  They can open with a big game the first week, and then have two cupcakes before conference games start, i.e your boys.   They aren't going to play a big game, then two weeks later start conference games.   Ohio State doesn't do that either.



Not sure I'm understanding this. Tosu opened the season against big10 Indiana and played Oklahoma the second week. I don't think any conference opened against another conference team


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You'll never win this argument Guth,SEC is way down this year but in the past playing 8 SEC teams is like anyone else playing 10 in theirs.



Theirs no argument. Outside of 3 teams the sec sucks THIS YEAR. We're talking about the playoffs THIS YEAR


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The SEC has been playing a conference championship game since 1992, 20 years before the big 10 caught on.
> 
> We all know the SEC is considered the top conference just based on all the others comparing themselves and attacking us. It's all good



Refer to post #43


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Refer to post #43



I'll reference the selection committee rankings top 8. There's 3 SEC teams, 2 ACC, 1 B10, 1 independent.

You want to fold or deal another hand?


----------



## skeeter24 (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Why not play a 9th in conference game like everybody else.



I agree that the SEC should play a 9 game schedule, especially now that there are 14 teams in the conference.  I also believe that each conference should play a conference championship game even if they only have 10 teams and have already played during the season.  That way all conference champions would have completed a 10 game conference schedule


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The SEC has been playing a conference championship game since 1992, 20 years before the big 10 caught on.
> 
> We all know the SEC is considered the top conference just based on all the others comparing themselves and attacking us. It's all good





bullgator said:


> I'll reference the selection committee rankings top 8. There's 3 SEC teams, 2 ACC, 1 B10, 1 independent.
> 
> You want to fold or deal another hand?



And then there is ^^that^^...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> FINALLY. An intelligent reply. If sec teams are to stay relevant they need to schedule Conference opponents at the end of the year. Not cupcakes



Phooey. Come join the SEC. Don’t just talk the talk. Let’s see you walk the walk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Cupcake teams this time of year, FSU and Clemson to while every other conference is playing conference teams?https://www.foxsports.com/college-football/schedule?group=19



A chance to lick their wounds and give the third string boys some play. Not to mention reward millions of dollars to athletic programs that otherwise would never draw that kind of money to a game. #4 Oklahoma is playing the Kansas JayHawks this weekend. #2 Clemson is playing Citadel. I would hardly qualify that as "the hardest" part of their schedule.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I'll reference the selection committee rankings top 8. There's 3 SEC teams, 2 ACC, 1 B10, 1 independent.
> 
> You want to fold or deal another hand?



Give it 2 weeks. That will change bigly. Top 4 is the only spots that matter


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

skeeter24 said:


> I agree that the SEC should play a 9 game schedule, especially now that there are 14 teams in the conference.  I also believe that each conference should play a conference championship game even if they only have 10 teams and have already played during the season.  That way all conference champions would have completed a 10 game conference schedule



All power 5 conferences DO play championship games. I think the big 12 is doing it right. 10 teams. No divisions everybody plays everybody. The 2 teams with the best record play for the championship.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A chance to lick their wounds and give the third string boys some play. Not to mention reward millions of dollars to athletic programs that otherwise would never draw that kind of money to a game. #4 Oklahoma is playing the Kansas JayHawks this weekend. #2 Clemson is playing Citadel. I would hardly qualify that as "the hardest" part of their schedule.



I agree with the money for smaller schools. Kansas is in the big12. My point,that these sec homers are missing,is it doesn't do the sec any good to play cupcakes at the end of the year. It weakens there sos. That is one of the main criteria for picking the final 4. Watch what happens if auburn wins the seccg


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2017)

Buffalo
Ball St.
Akron
Bowling Green 
Arkansas State 
Towson
W.Kentucky
Middle Tennessee 
Morgan St.
N.Texas
Georgia State
Georgia Southern 
Charleston Southern 

Any guess what these teams have in common?

They were all on the big 10 schedule this year.

Also, South Florida and Central Florida played big 10 teams........and won!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Buffalo
> Ball St.
> Akron
> Bowling Green
> ...



These were at the beginning of the season. Everybody schedules easy wins at that time. Go back and read the headline to my post. I ask why does the sec schedule cup cakes at the END of the season. They should be showing off for the committee against conference opponents


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Buffalo
> Ball St.
> Akron
> Bowling Green
> ...


CF is the real deal. Did any sec schools schedule them.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> CF is the real deal. Did any sec schools schedule them.



C'mon mannnn, y'all didn't schedule them because you thought they were good! They were like 0-12 two years ago. They scheduled them thinking they'd be another Morgan State. And what difference does it make when you schedule the puff games . 
The SEC doesn't need to show off to the committee, just take care of business ahead. This question won't be an issue on rivalry week or the seccg.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 17, 2017)

bullgator said:


> C'mon mannnn, y'all didn't schedule them because you thought they were good! They were like 0-12 two years ago. They scheduled them thinking they'd be another Morgan State. And what difference does it make when you schedule the puff games .
> The SEC doesn't need to show off to the committee, just take care of business ahead. This question won't be an issue on rivalry week or the seccg.



This question WILL be an issue after rivalry week. I hope auburn wis the sec. y'all heads will explode


----------



## bullgator (Nov 17, 2017)

.....................


----------



## across the river (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> This question WILL be an issue after rivalry week. I hope auburn wis the sec. y'all heads will explode




If Auburn wins out they  SEC they go to the playoffs.   How would they not.   You have currently have Alabama, Clemson, Miami, Oklahoma, Wisconsin, Auburn, Georgia , in that order.  If Auburn beats Alabama, then Georgia, you mean to tell me they will drop out of the playoffs because the play Louisiana Monroe this week?  Not a chance.  The winner of the SEC will go regardless of who it is.  If Wisconsin wins out, they go.  The Clemson/ Miami winner goes, and Oklahoma if they win out.  If Wisconsin loses to Michigan and/or Clemson falls to SC, it only strengthens Auburn chances.   I don't see how you think they wouldn't go if they win out.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 17, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Alabama plays  a big  nonconference team most years but it's always at home they NEVER travel to an FBS out of conference game. This is the first year I remember Georgia traveling to a big nonconference game





Silver Britches said:


> We've went on the road the last few years and played Oklahoma State, Arizona State, Colorado, and Notre Dame this year. I would like to see us travel more to play some of the big name schools. Our fans are awesome, and they'll be there to support the Dawgs where ever they go!
> 
> We were trying to get a home and home with The Ohio State university, but y'all backed out. Remember? http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...eyes-cancel-georgia-bulldogs-home-home-series



Exactly

We play an away game at Georgia Tech pretty frequently if I recall correctly. We have also traveled to Clemson recently. Additionally, we had a series set up with Louisville that included us traveling to Papa John's Stadium, but I believe it was cancelled so UGA could play in the Chick-fil-a Kickoff Game one year.  Not to mention opening up with neutral site games against Boise State and UNC.

Unless I missed something, over the last 11 seasons, UGA has played 10 big nonconference away games, but tOSU has only played 6. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2017)

across the river said:


> If Auburn wins out they  SEC they go to the playoffs.   How would they not.   You have currently have Alabama, Clemson, Miami, Oklahoma, Wisconsin, Auburn, Georgia , in that order.  If Auburn beats Alabama, then Georgia, you mean to tell me they will drop out of the playoffs because the play Louisiana Monroe this week?  Not a chance.  The winner of the SEC will go regardless of who it is.  If Wisconsin wins out, they go.  The Clemson/ Miami winner goes, and Oklahoma if they win out.  If Wisconsin loses to Michigan and/or Clemson falls to SC, it only strengthens Auburn chances.   I don't see how you think they wouldn't go if they win out.



If Um loses a close game to Clemson, Auburn, Wisconsin, Ou win out

Clemson, Wisconsin would be in...How could you put a 2 loss Auburn ahead of 1 loss Ou or Miami.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2017)

If Auburn wins out then Auburn and Alabama will be in the playoff.

Heads will explode.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Um loses a close game to Clemson, Auburn, Wisconsin, Ou win out
> 
> Clemson, Wisconsin would be in...How could you put a 2 loss Auburn ahead of 1 loss Ou or Miami.



Because SEC


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2017)

weagle said:


> Because SEC



So in the scenario I laid out, Miami's only loss would be a close one to Clemson. Auburn's 2 losses would be a shellacking at Clemson and to an Lsu team that lost at home to Troy. Yet Auburn should get in because SEC?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

across the river said:


> If Auburn wins out they  SEC they go to the playoffs.   How would they not.   You have currently have Alabama, Clemson, Miami, Oklahoma, Wisconsin, Auburn, Georgia , in that order.  If Auburn beats Alabama, then Georgia, you mean to tell me they will drop out of the playoffs because the play Louisiana Monroe this week?  Not a chance.  The winner of the SEC will go regardless of who it is.  If Wisconsin wins out, they go.  The Clemson/ Miami winner goes, and Oklahoma if they win out.  If Wisconsin loses to Michigan and/or Clemson falls to SC, it only strengthens Auburn chances.   I don't see how you think they wouldn't go if they win out.



Because they have 2 losses. Everybody got upset when the committee picked Tosu over a 2 loss big ten champ last year. They won't put a 2 loss sec champ in with a Weaker sos than penn state had last year


----------



## across the river (Nov 18, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Because they have 2 losses. Everybody got upset when the committee picked Tosu over a 2 loss big ten champ last year. They won't put a 2 loss sec champ in with a Weaker sos than penn state had last year



I don't even like Auburn, but how would their strength of schedule be weaker than Pen States last year, when in the last four weeks of the season they would have beaten #1 Georgia, #1 Alabama, and a likely top five Georgia again.  This is all in the last four weeks of the season, which is according to *your* argument at the beginning of this thread, when it should matter the most. Penn Sate played Indiana, Rutgers, MSU, and Wisconsin the last four weeks last year, non of which were anywhere close to number 1.    Try again my friend, because that argument doesn't hold water.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 18, 2017)

The SEC played 75% of their non conference games at home this year. The big10 played 73.8% at home. 

WOW, big difference!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The SEC played 75% of their non conference games at home this year. The big10 played 73.8% at home.
> 
> WOW, big difference!



The most of all power 5 conferences


----------



## bullgator (Nov 18, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> The most of all power 5 conferences



...............


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> So in the scenario I laid out, Miami's only loss would be a close one to Clemson. Auburn's 2 losses would be a shellacking at Clemson and to an Lsu team that lost at home to Troy. Yet Auburn should get in because SEC?



Yep.  You have to have blinders on to not realize the reality that the SEC is heads and shoulders above the other conferences.  In the last decade the SEC Champion (aka the  winner of the Iron bowl)  has dominated the National Championships.  Alabama is 4-1 and Auburn is 1-1.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2017)

weagle said:


> Yep.  You have to have blinders on to not realize the reality that the SEC is heads and shoulders above the other conferences.  In the last decade *the SEC Champion (aka the  winner of the Iron bowl)*  has dominated the National Championships.  Alabama is 4-1 and Auburn is 1-1.




preach!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

You need to lay off the bottle brother weagle. The sec as a conference isn't near as good as they used to be. There is NO competition in the east and only 2 teams in the west that are even relevant. Only 2 of those teams have a chance at the playoff


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Cupcake teams this time of year, FSU and Clemson to while every other conference is playing conference teams?https://www.foxsports.com/college-football/schedule?group=19



Because the ACC for the most part is a cupcake conference...


----------



## tcward (Nov 18, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> You need to lay off the bottle brother weagle. The sec as a conference isn't near as good as they used to be. There is NO competition in the east and only 2 teams in the west that are even relevant. Only 2 of those teams have a chance at the playoff



And most every team OSU plays is a cupcake save a couple...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

tcward said:


> Because the ACC for the most part is a cupcake conference...



Careful now. The sec isn't much better this year


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2017)

tcward said:


> And most every team OSU plays is a cupcake save a couple...



Really. They're 8th in sos. Georgia is 7th


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2017)

The only thing better than auburn winning the NC this year would be beating Alabama, then Georgia again and the end result being NO sec team made it to the playoffs 

"We didn't win a NC but you didn't either!"


----------



## bullgator (Nov 18, 2017)

tcward said:


> Because the ACC for the most part is a cupcake conference...



WADR, I think the ACC is the second best conference this year.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 18, 2017)

weagle said:


> Yep.  You have to have blinders on to not realize the reality that the SEC is heads and shoulders above the other conferences.  In the last decade the SEC Champion (aka the  winner of the Iron bowl)  has dominated the National Championships.  *Alabama is 4-1* and Auburn is 1-1.



So Alabama has been great and the rest of the SEC has been been garbage the last decade.... thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> So Alabama has been great and the rest of the SEC has been been garbage the last decade.... thanks for clearing that up.



Alabama has the best coach in the history of the school but they still have a losing record this century vs Auburn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2017)

weagle said:


> Yep.  You have to have blinders on to not realize the reality that the SEC is heads and shoulders above the other conferences.  In the last decade the SEC Champion (aka the  winner of the Iron bowl)  has dominated the National Championships.  Alabama is 4-1 and Auburn is 1-1.



The fact you have to bring up the last decade further proves my point.


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fact you have to bring up the last decade further proves my point.



7 of the last 10 years, about to be 8 of 11


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2017)

Somebody's going to be eating a big plate of crow in a couple weeks. I hope it ain't me


----------



## weagle (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Somebody's going to be eating a big plate of crow in a couple weeks. I hope it ain't me



I've had a heaping plate many times.  The day I'm afraid of a little crow sammich is the day I'm no longer a fan.


----------



## across the river (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> You need to lay off the bottle brother weagle. The sec as a conference isn't near as good as they used to be. There is NO competition in the east and only 2 teams in the west that are even relevant. Only 2 of those teams have a chance at the playoff



It doesn't really matter at this point. There is one teams in the BIG 10 with legitimate playoff hopes, one in the BIG 12,  nonE in the PAC 12 and two in the ACC.  You started the whole thread saying the games at the end of the season matter the most.  There are three top five caliber teams, according to the rankingS and  not your opinion, in the SEC. Auburn is one of them.  If they beat the other two as #1 and another at # say 4 or 5, they will have been 3 top ten, likely 5 teams in the last four weeks.  It doesn't matter what vanderbilt is ranked.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2017)

weagle said:


> 7 of the last 10 years, about to be 8 of 11




Only 1 since the 2012 season though.....So no, that's no longer a valid argument. Who cares what the past holds, we're discussing this year's playoffs.

And we'll see about the 8 of 11. I don't see any team in the top 4 that can't compete against Bama.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2017)

across the river said:


> It doesn't really matter at this point. There is one teams in the BIG 10 with legitimate playoff hopes, one in the BIG 12,  nonE in the PAC 12 and two in the ACC.  You started the whole thread saying the games at the end of the season matter the most.  There are three top five caliber teams, according to the rankingS and  not your opinion, in the SEC. Auburn is one of them.  If they beat the other two as #1 and another at # say 4 or 5, they will have been 3 top ten, likely 5 teams in the last four weeks.  It doesn't matter what vanderbilt is ranked.


Well, since you brought up the big10. What if 2 loss tOSU wins the big10 CG with 2 losses. Why shouldn't they be in. Their 2 losses are comparable to auburn and sos is about the same. And I was referring to teams like Alabama scheduling fcs opponents at the end of the year


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2017)

Guth, how dare you talk about a powerhouse like Mercer.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Well, since you brought up the big10. What if 2 loss tOSU wins the big10 CG with 2 losses. Why shouldn't they be in.



That sounds like a question for last years Penn State!


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 19, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Oh please. When was the last time an sec team played in Norman Oklahoma? The big house in Ann Arbor? The shoe in Columbus? OSU will come to your town to play as long as you come to our town.



If they play OSU that would just be another cupcake, walk in the park game.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Guth, how dare you talk about a powerhouse like Mercer.



Ikr. GA scheduled their cupcakes early and they play 2 power 5 non conference games. BOTH are away games. I'd still have GA ranked ahead of Bama for that reason alone


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> If they play OSU that would just be another cupcake, walk in the park game.



Have you seen them play this year? When they win they win biggly. The Iowa game is going to sting for awhile.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Well, since you brought up the big10. What if 2 loss tOSU wins the big10 CG with 2 losses. Why shouldn't they be in.





bullgator said:


> That sounds like a question for last years Penn State!



^^this^^



Ohio State fans are a joke.. You morons lose and always expect to be given a free pass..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Have you seen them play this year? When they win they win biggly. The Iowa game is going to sting for awhile.



I've seen them and when they play somebody decent they lose!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^this^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio State fans are a joke.. You morons lose and always expect to be given a free pass..



If the CFP wouldn't give them an automatic free pass on the top 10 opening rankings every year it would help.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've seen them and when they play somebody decent they lose!



We beat a #12 Michigan state team 48-3. Pretty good team


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> We beat a #12 Michigan state team 48-3. Pretty good team



Pfffft.....even Northwestern beat Michigan State. 

Now you need to tell us how great Northwestern is ..


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 21, 2017)

> If Auburn wins out then Auburn and Alabama will be in the playoff.



Not necessarily.  

Wisconsin beats Ohio State, they're in as an undefeated team.  Winner of Miami/Clemson is in.  SEC Champion is in.  Oklahoma wins the Big 12 Championship, they're in.  An undefeated Miami and Wisconsin are not getting left out, so that really only leaves one spot...and I really don't see a 1-loss Oklahoma getting snubbed (if they win the Big 12).   

Alabama, especially if its not a close loss to Auburn, could very easily drop out of the CFP Top 4.  Now, if its a really close game with Auburn, then who knows...but I wouldn't like my chances if the other teams win out.


----------



## across the river (Nov 21, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Well, since you brought up the big10. What if 2 loss tOSU wins the big10 CG with 2 losses. Why shouldn't they be in. Their 2 losses are comparable to auburn and sos is about the same. And I was referring to teams like Alabama scheduling fcs opponents at the end of the year



Because in the history of college football there have only been like three teams that have beaten 3 top ten teams in the same year.  If Auburn does it(likely all top 5), they go, period.  Their two losses were for a combined 12 points.  The loss to Clemson was the first game with a new quarterback, and in the LSU loss they had two OL out and the starting linebacker was hurt. Like it or not the committee considers that stuff, consider the Clemson loss with the QB out.  OSU got there eyes beat out twice by a combined 36 points, in large part because your QB is great one week and looks like he has never thrown a pass the next.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Pfffft.....even Northwestern beat Michigan State.
> 
> Now you need to tell us how great Northwestern is ..



Ok. They've won 6 or 7 in a row and are ranked 22. A quality team. They're 8 and 3 likely to win 9 games. And go to a pretty good bowl game.  How many sec teams are going to have 9 wins?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Ok. They've won 6 or 7 in a row and are ranked 22. A quality team. They're 8 and 3 likely to win 9 games. And go to a pretty good bowl game.  How many sec teams are going to have 9 wins?





You know times are tough when you have to "build" up Northwestern..


----------



## Designasaurus (Nov 22, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Here's another link for you slayer. After auburn plays ULM this week they'll drop out of the top 10.  https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other



So it looks like they are #6...just saying...not sure what the original point was but Auburn is playing two #1 ranked teams in last 3 games.  Cupcakes?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> ok. They've won 6 or 7 in a row and are ranked 22. A quality team. They're 8 and 3 likely to win 9 games. And go to a pretty good bowl game.  How many sec teams are going to have 9 wins?



fish on!!!!!!!..................


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2017)

Designasaurus said:


> So it looks like they are #6...just saying...not sure what the original point was but Auburn is playing two #1 ranked teams in last 3 games.  Cupcakes?



ULM?  your correct though they only dropped 1 or 2 spots. They'll move back up 1 or 2 after Bama spanks them


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You know times are tough when you have to "build" up Northwestern..



I don't have to build up any team. Just stating facts again. I know where my team stands


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I don't have to build up any team. Just stating facts again. I know where my team stands



Currently they stand behind 3 SEC teams .

Lucky for you, those teams will be playing each other which will give y'all a false sense of hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Currently they stand behind 3 SEC teams .
> 
> Lucky for you, those teams will be playing each other which will give y'all a false sense of hope.



Stupid Yankees....


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stupid Yankees....



Kinda redundant, huh.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 23, 2017)

Buckeye fans don't need hope. Unlike most sec schools.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 23, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Buckeye fans don't need hope. Unlike most sec schools.



Hope?  Who said anything about hope?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 26, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Currently they stand behind 3 SEC teams .
> 
> Lucky for you, those teams will be playing each other which will give y'all a false sense of hope.





bullgator said:


> Hope?  Who said anything about hope?



Ummm you did


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Ummm you did



OK, hope y'all don't get lucky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice avy Bullgator!


----------

